# Synapse vs CAAD



## mjcz5853

I've been riding a hybrid for the past 10 years or so, I ride 15 - 20 miles three times a week and in my 50's. I'm looking to move to a Cannondale road bike but not sure which would be a better buy for my style, recreation and fittness, and age. Both the Synapse 6 and the CAAD 8 6 look like great bikes. Any thoughts?


----------



## Samac

Mike, both are great bikes. I'm 45, and have about the same riding habits as you. I moved from a hybrid to the Synapse last fall.

I want to tell you to get the Synapse, it's an outstanding bike. It's very comfortable, responsive and smooth. I can't compare it to the CAAD8 because I never rode it. I did try the CAAD10 which has a more aggressive race goemetry. The Synapse has a taller head tube than the CAAD8 and the head tube and seat tube angle along with the taller head tube will put you in a more upright position.

That difference is very noticeable to me. I love to get on the Synapse and ride. For years I tried to get back on my bike that has the more standard, aggressive race geometry and could never get remotely comfortable.

Ultimately you need to try both and find what works best for you. Which ever feels the best after a test ride will be obvious to you. With the miles your putting in I think you will appreciate what the road bike does better than the hybrid. 

Good luck. Again, they are both great bikes! Get one and get out and ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## mjcz5853

Samac said:


> Mike, both are great bikes. I'm 45, and have about the same riding habits as you. I moved from a hybrid to the Synapse last fall.
> 
> I want to tell you to get the Synapse, it's an outstanding bike. It's very comfortable, responsive and smooth. I can't compare it to the CAAD8 because I never rode it. I did try the CAAD10 which has a more aggressive race goemetry. The Synapse has a taller head tube than the CAAD8 and the head tube and seat tube angle along with the taller head tube will put you in a more upright position.
> 
> That difference is very noticeable to me. I love to get on the Synapse and ride. For years I tried to get back on my bike that has the more standard, aggressive race geometry and could never get remotely comfortable.
> 
> Ultimately you need to try both and find what works best for you. Which ever feels the best after a test ride will be obvious to you. With the miles your putting in I think you will appreciate what the road bike does better than the hybrid.
> 
> Good luck. Again, they are both great bikes! Get one and get out and ride.:thumbsup:


Thanks for the explaination. I'm heading out to a LBS today and look at both. Thanks again.


----------



## Samac

Good deal. Mike. Keep us posted on what bike you decide on.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## 8toes

Both are great bikes, Mike, I am a Synapse owner (Synapse Alloy 5) and I love it. You will have fun on either bike.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## jeepseahawk

I am a caad10 owner and ride like you, this was my first road bike. Get the synapse for comfort, regrettably I am selling the caad10 because it is race geometry and I learned that I am an endurance rider. The caad10 is awesome but after riding a carbon with relaxed geometry on a century there is no looking back for me; I did a century on the caad10 for reference.


----------



## Yamabushi

jeepseahawk said:


> I am a caad10 owner and ride like you, this was my first road bike. Get the synapse for comfort, regrettably I am selling the caad10 because it is race geometry and I learned that I am an endurance rider. The caad10 is awesome but after riding a carbon with relaxed geometry on a century there is no looking back for me; I did a century on the caad10 for reference.


For the record, I ride mountainous centuries frequently on my CAAD10 and have zero complaints about comfort. That being said, I agree that the Synapse is a more relaxed and is also great bike. As to which way you should go, it really depends on your fitness level, flexibility and how aggressively you want to ride.


----------



## Zombie John

I'm 28 and do whatever ride comes my way. I have a Synapse Carbon 6 and love it.

My friend's dad is more along your lines and I think he's on a CAAD 9. He loves his.

I think you'd be happy either way. Test em both!


----------



## Turtle Torque

My Bud (Age 47) rides a 2012 CAAD8. Me (Age 40) rides a 2011 Synapse 6 (upgrade components). I chose the Synapse because our LBS does 50+ mile bike rides on Sat morning and the Synapse was more my style and performance on what I wanted to do. However, I did cut the steer tube about an inch because I felt little too upright (which can benefit for riders with back issues). We both can hang in there with the group, but at the end of the ride, my body is a little more fresh than him (Even with the steer tube cut 1inch). He loves the bike but he did mention since CAAD8 more "racing" position, he feels little beat at the end. Both bike handles great. He got a sweet deal on an Felt AR3 and has been riding that, but lately confided to me that he miss his CAAD8 (Still has it) and contemplating on switching the components to his CAAD8. That says alot about the CAAD8. I was offered a good deal on a supersix, but for what I'm doing the Synapse works great for me and to be honest...I love the Synapse. It's been real good to me. Got me back to my car when I didnt think I had anything left in me. Haha.


----------



## Carolst

Samac: I have a choice between buying the 2012 Synapse 6 or the 2013. The 2012 may be a better fit for me and is 50 dollars cheaper. Do you know of any material differences between the 2 models? One store I visited thought that something in the gear technology was changed after 2012. Thanks


----------



## fireplug

I have owned both the Synapse and CAAD9. Like everyone has said they are both great bikes and overall you will be happy with either one you just have to pick your comfort level. The good part is the Synapse is comfortable but also has great performance level as well. The CAAD9 is all race bike. You stomp on the pedal and you feel more of a snap than you do with the Synapse and I think the handling of the CAAD9 is quicker due to the shorter wheel base. Opposite of the Synapse the CAAD9 has great speed and agility but is comfortable as well. I have been able to do centuries on both but the Synapse makes those kind of long rides a lot easier to take.

All though I love my CAAD9 losing my flexibility more and more I find myself wishing I had a Synapse again. I am certain I will own another one in the future.


----------



## Samac

Carolst, the 2012 Carbon Synapse 6 uses Sram Apex drivetrain (gears) and the 2013 Carbon Synapse 6 uses Shimano Tiagra. The 2012 and 2013 have different seatpost. They are both great bikes. Sram and Shimano function differently from each other. So you may want to try both and see what you prefer.


----------

